# Video from 2013 Pensacola International...Better late than never Enjoy



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

My buddy Jeff Choe shot and edited this video for us and I must say he did one hell of a Job!!!! I only wish he could fish with me all summer long. That would be epic.

Regards, Angelo




http://jeffchoe.smugmug.com/Breathe-Reel-Deep/n-jtG68/i-32PG2sK/A


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Bravo Bravo:thumbup:
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome video and fishing!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job on the catch and video!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Really NICE!


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

That's how a video should be done!!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome video!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet vid. Looking forward to more this coming season


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice good actions lots of food I needed to be on that trip :thumbup:


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

That is a great video. Thanks for posting I'm ready for the weather to start warming up!


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great Job


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. Jeff does a great job. It also helps if you can get the fish to do there part. Either way you can count on Jeff to make your team look good even if they are a bunch of pirates and scallywags.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the video!!!! great job editing!!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice indeed,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet video.... Love all the food!!! Ya'll did it right!!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the pros. Jeff is the man. DT no need to go hungry, even if the fish aren't.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome Video! It has me counting down the days till tournament season! Looking forward to seeing you guys on the water!

Robert


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Same here Robert. I think you guys were tight next to us when we hooked that tuna. If I remember correctly y'all caught a nice dauphin on that rip that afternoon. That piece of water got hot that for a little while. I hope you and your Famiely had a Merry Christmas and I'll see in the dock as soon as this weather starts to warm up.


----------

